# Burke, VT: 03/5/06 (riverc0il's return)



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2006)

:beer: 

i was sidelined on december 10th, nearly three months later i return without new england having any significant snow fall since  thank goodness for man made white gold!

sunday march 5th is slated for my come back day.  feel free to join me at burke.  i'll be setting up in the sherburne base lodge and lapping the beginner quad for a short while until i feel comfortable.  planning to spend most of the day on the summit quad skiing the groomers, but want to get comfortable first.  since i haven't skied in nearly 3 months, this is essentially going to be my first day out all over again, should be fun!

burke has a get one ticket, get a second half off on their web site.  that is $39 per ticket.

 :beer:


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 17, 2006)

I work Sundays so I'm out. I'm betting you get 200 yards and you'll feel like you're ready for a mid season rip! The problem comes at the end of the run or day when your legs turn into flame roasted Jello  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: . 
Glad you're healing well! Looking forward to reading some TR's.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool rivercOil...Happy to see you ge some while its still winter :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Happy to see you ge some while its still winter :beer:



Or, more appropriately, before winter starts :roll: .


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2006)

maybe mother nature has inversed the weather and this season it only snows while it is not calendar winter?  worked for the early season!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2006)

shux.  me and the rugratters will be there on Sat. the 4th...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2006)

awww, shucks.  that's too bad the timing didn't work out better.  i was planning on a march 4th outting originally, but i won't be back from some long planned debauchery in boston friday night until 12 noon on saturday at the earliest.  i might swing a half day ticket, but i can hardly justify the cost when the second half off coupon makes a half day more expensive than a full day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2006)

And remember Riv that Burke usually runs a Sunday PM special in March...$10 or $20 lift tix.  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2006)

this is a little off topic, but whatev...  who else is sick of resorts and their lame a** half day pricing?  burke is $52 for a full day vs. $40 for a half day (which is really not even a full half day, because those tickets don't go on sale till 12:15 and it's 12:30 before you get to the lift).  only $12 difference (23% less for those playing at home) for only 3:30 hours worth of time on the slope?  i am not looking for a half priced ticket, but i think something closer to at least 33% less if not more would be much more enticing.  

my standard formula for ski area profit stands: if i don't show up the ski area makes no money at all.  but if they can entice me into a half day ticket, they just made instant profit without increasing expenses.  i don't get it :-?  is it de-valuing the product that much to provide a reasonable half day lift ticket price?  i can use a coupon and get a full lift ticket for cheaper than the half day!  not picking on burke here, just using them as an example of a trend that is in general.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> And remember Riv that Burke usually runs a Sunday PM special in March...$10 or $20 lift tix.  :beer:


i await that announcement but i am not holding my breath.  key word is "usually"  we'll see what the ginn penny counters decided upon.  if they run that special again, i think i'll be running burke in the PM often next month!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2006)

hello!  i just noticed on burke's site they list hours of operation as 9-4.  is this during weekends too?  that would be slightly more than a half day in that case, but i was surprised to see the 9-4 on the site.  i can't think of any other major ski area that isn't open by at least 8:30...


----------



## skibum9995 (Feb 21, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> hello!  i just noticed on burke's site they list hours of operation as 9-4.  is this during weekends too?  that would be slightly more than a half day in that case, but i was surprised to see the 9-4 on the site.  i can't think of any other major ski area that isn't open by at least 8:30...



Yep. 9-4, 7 days a week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, they did run the January promo this season.  

9-4, yes, this is relatively new.  I remember them opening at 8 on Saturday and Sundays....I think they streamlined things and kept it all at 9.  Wouldn't be surprised to see them change it for next season.  And they hold to 9am...I've waited for them at the quad.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2006)

*favorite*



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> this is a little off topic, but whatev...  who else is sick of resorts and their lame a** half day pricing?  burke is $52 for a full day vs. $40 for a half day (which is really not even a full half day, because those tickets don't go on sale till 12:15 and it's 12:30 before you get to the lift).  only $12 difference (23% less for those playing at home) for only 3:30 hours worth of time on the slope?  i am not looking for a half priced ticket, but i think something closer to at least 33% less if not more would be much more enticing.
> 
> my standard formula for ski area profit stands: if i don't show up the ski area makes no money at all.  but if they can entice me into a half day ticket, they just made instant profit without increasing expenses.  i don't get it :-?  is it de-valuing the product that much to provide a reasonable half day lift ticket price?  i can use a coupon and get a full lift ticket for cheaper than the half day!  not picking on burke here, just using them as an example of a trend that is in general.



O/T: My "FAVORITE" 1/2 day lift ticket this year is ST :angry: WE  .  Get this: Sunday MORNING lift ticket US$60.00.  Yes, you heard me SIXTY BUCKS!!

Think about it.  A lot of this gouging started after the bar code scanning started.  They are tracking skier behavior.  One of the secrets I believe they have learned is that most skiers don't ski all day anyways, and many get there pretty late (nearly lunch time anyways.)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2006)

So are you still going, Riv?  Lower Mountain was in good shape...no glade though.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> So are you still going, Riv?  Lower Mountain was in good shape...no glade though.


i think i am going to bail on burke.  i have no one to split the coupon with for the reduced tickets.  i could find someone at the lodge but that is always a pain in the butt.  besides, cannon is reporting a foot of snow this morning and it was still snowing and looked GOOD when i came through the notch this afternoon.  i think i may be cannon bound tomorrow.  still trying to make the decision.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2006)

yup.  burke is definitely off and cannon is definitely on for sunday the 5th.


----------

